
Square Introduces a Digital Loyalty Card - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/square-introduces-a-digital-loyalty-card/
======
MichaelApproved
It'd be great if they allowed for onetime discounts as well. For one of my
projects, I give members of the organization a 10% discount. With this, they
could get the discount but only if they are frequent customers.

~~~
JackDanger
That feature is also available in today's release. You can give any customer a
discount of 10% (or any other value) when they're checking out.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Thanks! That's a great update that helps out a lot.

------
mvzink
Interesting. Others have tried digital loyalty cards (Punchd and Swipely come
to mind), but I think Square is going to have two advantages: 1) customer
adoption of digital loyalty cards will rise right alongside customer adoption
of digital wallets, since they are integrated; 2) vendor adoption/promotion of
digital loyalty cards will rise right alongside vendor adoption of 'digitized'
payment systems, since they are integrated.

------
d2vid
Punchcards are a form of price discrimination - only customers who are price
conscious will keep the paper card in their wallet and remember it every time.
Price-insensitive customers still pay full price.

From the store's perspective, the inconvenience is a feature.

------
antidaily
But can I store it with Passbook?

------
jheimark
Very similar to swipely

------
cdcarter
Perhaps this will catch on more than LevelUp!

------
kcodey
Could be trouble for BellyCard.com

